# Video drehen mit Final Cut



## perle93 (20. November 2010)

Hallo, ich habe ein Video, das ich um 90° drehen möchte, weil es "falsch" aufgenommen wurde. ich habe Final Cut und wollte es gerne dort machen. Gerne sonst auch auf dem Imovie.

Danke euch!


----------

